# Waterside by Spinnaker...concern



## stevedmatt (Aug 25, 2010)

I took the plunge and bought a week 33 EOY on ebay. While it is just out of season in SC due to kids returning to school that week, it is a perfect end of the summer vacation for my family.

Today I get an email for the closing company. This is the first correspondence I have received.

"Thank you for providing us the opportunity to serve you. We have been retained to assist in the transfer of your timeshare interest.. The management company, Southwind Management, requests that we provide the Social Security Number and Date of Birth for all new owners.  Please reply to this email with that information so that we may proceed with the transfer of your file."

I called the number provided on the email and asked for the person who sent the mail. I received her voice mail. I left her the date of birth information but explained that I wouldn't be provided the SS# information.

Does anyone see the reason why Southwind would need or want this information?


----------



## Tfish (Aug 25, 2010)

I bought a week 12 at waterside last year and wasnt asked for my sin


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Aug 26, 2010)

*FYI: SIN = Social Insurance Number in Canada*



Tfish said:


> I bought a week 12 at waterside last year and wasnt asked for my sin



So, in the eyes of Waterside you are without sin.:rofl:


----------



## Jolson (Aug 27, 2010)

I also bought a 3 bedroom EEY fixed week at Waterside off Ebay back near the end of May.  I sent in my payment amount to the escrow company and was asked for my name, address, phone # and how I would like to take title of the unit.  I checked with the resort at the beginning of this month if everything was all set and they said yes, I was listed as the owner and they didn't need any other information so I would be a little leary of that email request.

I would add that I have provided my social security # in the past to VRI (Vacation Resorts International) who manages one of my other timeshares.  I was renting my unit through them and they requested this information be provided for tax purposes I believe.  I did talk with them before I provided that info and was re-assured that it would be kept secured.

Good luck.  We love Waterside and are looking forward to our trip every other year.


----------



## pkyorkbeach (Aug 27, 2010)

This is a concern of mine too, has been for many years.  I feel my number is mine and should not be shared so freely. Unfortunately the phone, cable and electric companies ask for it.  This info is on medical records and paperwork too..

I am in the process of closing on a timeshare, the closing company requested social security number from us the buyers.  I sent an email telling them I would freely give the last four didgits but I did not feel they needed all of it.  They said the four nuimbers was fine.

The only reason I knew to say the last four is because there was a post where someone else said this..

TUG is great!!

Good Luck with your new purchase and ENJOY


----------



## stevedmatt (Aug 27, 2010)

I contacted Southwind via email and received a response today that the information requested by the closing company is not requested by Southwind. I still have not received a response from the closing company when I left them the message that I would not be providing my SS#.


----------



## janej (Sep 27, 2010)

Steve,

Were you able to proceed without providing your SSN?  I won an ebay auction at the Waterside by Spinnaker last week.  I just received the email asking for SSN for all new owners.

Thanks,

Jane


----------



## gnipgnop (Sep 27, 2010)

Jane:  I gave it to them.  That was 3/4 years ago when I bought my unit.  I did not give it up without many questions and assurance but I never had any problems.


----------



## stevedmatt (Sep 27, 2010)

Jane, I sent you a PM, but the short answer is yes, I was able to proceed.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 27, 2010)

Title Outlet always asks for SS#'s, which I don't give to them, and I noticed that Resort Closings also asks pretty much automatically.  

I called the county when Resort Closings insisted that it was for the county, they said they only need the last four numbers.  So I called Resort Closings back and told them they only need four numbers.  Reva should have known it, and I really hate that she asked us for our numbers WITHOUT needing them. 

I picture our SS#'s in the garbage somewhere, with people dumpster diving to get them.  I have seen this one the news more than once, where a mortgage company threw out thousands of applications and someone discovered them, complete with SS#'s.


----------



## ownsmany (Sep 27, 2010)

I own wk 33 also - eoy odd's.  Great resort and week. If you want another wk let me know.  Just bought a shore house.


----------



## ladybug618 (Oct 1, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Title Outlet always asks for SS#'s, which I don't give to them, and I noticed that Resort Closings also asks pretty much automatically.
> 
> I called the county when Resort Closings insisted that it was for the county, they said they only need the last four numbers.  So I called Resort Closings back and told them they only need four numbers.  Reva should have known it, and I really hate that she asked us for our numbers WITHOUT needing them.
> 
> I picture our SS#'s in the garbage somewhere, with people dumpster diving to get them.  I have seen this one the news more than once, where a mortgage company threw out thousands of applications and someone discovered them, complete with SS#'s.



again another reason why I adore Tug!!! I am filling out my form for Title outlet and am always learery of giving out my soc sec number, especially since I am not apply for credit. Thankfully I found this, they will get the last 4! 

Awesome people here!!!!!! :whoopie:


----------

